# Beetroot? Hermann Tortoise



## Kymiie (Feb 12, 2010)

Mum just got back from super market and bought a different spring mix because she thought it would be ok as it had dark greens adn was half price, 78p!

ONE PROBLEM!!!

Has shredded beetroot in it, and Ive told her crush cant have it.. just to make sure he cant can he?

Let me know asap, as he needs feeding and i will have to go down to the store again!

Thanks xx


----------



## Kymiie (Feb 12, 2010)

Can anybody help me?

I know its not an important topic, but I would like to know!

Thanks


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Feb 12, 2010)

I would not give beetroot, but i guess that you can easily see the shreds, so pick them out just to be safe


----------



## Kymiie (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes, but then there is the beetroot juice could it kill or harm him in any way do you know?
Thanks for the reply!

I have been to the store to buy a different one btw lol xxx


----------



## GBtortoises (Feb 12, 2010)

I feed my Mediterranean tortoises beet greens, including the stems as part of a varied diet. I don't feed them the beet because we eat it! But the lower stem contains the same make up as the beets themselves. Never had a problem with them. 
Last I recall they are high in vitamin "A" and calcium but also contain phosphorus and oxilac acid so they should not be a staple part of a diet for tortoises.


----------

